# kegels with stitches???



## monster91

i just had my daughter on the 8th and they had to stitch me up on the inside of my vagina. 

is it safe to do kegels right now? and will i go back to normal, or just be loose from now on?


----------



## Lui246

I was stitched up internally and externally and the midwife told me that kegels help you to heal as they circulate the blood and trust me they hurt a little but after doing them i noticed that my stitches didnt hurt as much. And as far as loose goes, might be tmi but im now tighter than i was before having LO!! So you should def start doing kegels straight away.x


----------



## monster91

How are kegels properly done?


----------



## moomin_troll

take ur time and do them when ready, but yes they do help with healing and also stop u from weeing urself. u tighten the pelvic floor like ur holding in a wee or better discription tighten ur holes (sounds vile lol) both bum and vagina. hold it for a second or 2 and repeat when ever u can.
hope that makes sence


----------



## Soos

just a little note, dont do them with full bladder


----------



## NaturalMomma

Actually Kegals may increase the chances of pelvic floor damage/problems. It is best to actually do squats instead.


----------



## teal

NaturalMomma said:


> Actually Kegals may increase the chances of pelvic floor damage/problems. It is best to actually do squats instead.

Thank you. I just looked this up and had no idea! Thanks for sharing xx


----------

